# My red crystal aquarium



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

Hello this is my shrimp aquarium is a 45x45x45 urn, now I'm riding another 540 liters, soon hopefully put you some photos.
In this live CRS
Bacopa Caroliniana
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Wallichii
Blixa Japonica
Micranthemun micranthemoides
Micranthemun umbrosum
Lotus Zenkeri red
Pogostemon Helferi
Hemianthus callichistroides
Eleocharis acidularis
Java Moss
X-mass moss
Phonix moss
Flame moss
Weeping moss
Pellia
Mini Pellia


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

I hope you like it


----------



## Lindy (18 Nov 2013)

That is beautiful Especially love the lotus. Thought that would be too big, do you just keep trimming it?


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Lush!


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## steveno (18 Nov 2013)

Wow, very nice...

where are you shrimp hiding...


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

Hi, here you have, jejejeje


----------



## steveno (18 Nov 2013)

BOOM!!! Feeding frenzy!

Wow, is that the same tank!


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

yes jeje, photo on the shrimp leaving a little at first, before they started to grow plants, but now


----------



## kirk (18 Nov 2013)

Like it?........,,,,I love it planting is well done. you certainly put some work / thought into it.


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

thank you very much, you make me blush, jajaja


----------



## Michael W (18 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> That is beautiful Especially love the lotus. Thought that would be too big, do you just keep trimming it?


 
Hi Lindy I'm sure Oskar won't mind me answering this. If you keep pruning it it will eventually stay pretty compact to my knowledge, of course if you don't then it will eventually reach the surface.


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

Thank you Micheal, and sorry ldcgroomer I had not seen your post


----------

